# Diefenbach Benches...



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not one to buy work benches, I'd rather build them, however I recently purchased one from a friend who needed some cash. The bench belonged to his late father.

It was a Diefenbach bench and it's in really great shape..

I was just trying to see if anyone knows much about Diefenbachs. I see that according to their website they are going out of business and no longer list their benches or the prices associated.

I paid $300, but with that got the bench, a Delta planer, Dewalt plate joiner, Porter Cable brad nailer and some other odds and ins.


----------



## Timagen (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm looking for this type of bench. Interested in selling it…?


----------

